# Maine Ski & Snowboard Expo - Oct 21-23 - Portland ME.   (FREE)



## molecan (Oct 18, 2005)

Maine Ski & Snowboard Expo Scheduled

The 8th Annual TD Banknorth Ski & Snowboard Expo has been scheduled for October 21 - 23, 2005 at the Portland Expo Center in Portland, ME. 


If you've never been to the MSSE, you're missing out. Admission is free, (rest of advertising spiel removed)


----------



## Greg (Oct 18, 2005)

Moving to T&E.


----------



## haines (Oct 21, 2005)

Save it forthe rain on fri


----------

